# Poor response.....low oestradiol level



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm currently between treatment and waiting to hit the top of the IUI list, which hopefully will be sometime in the next few months.

I did two cycles of ovulation induction last year - the first was in Sept and was abandoned after 3 weeks of stims, the second finished in Dec with a negative. At my follow up appointment the doc told me I should wait for IUI which I went along with, then shortly after, I received a copy of a letter sent to my GP stating that I responded very poorly to gonadotrophins and only achieved the oestradiol level of 274 which I understand is very low??

Six months on I'm beginning to wonder if I should have pushed for another cycle of OI on a higher dose as it's gonna be exactly the same drugs used for IUI surely, therefore the same poor response? I was using Puregon but would Menopur make any difference?

My other question is is there anything I can do to raise the oestradiol level? I used to smoke and understand that can affect fertility and how well the drugs work, but how long does it take to recover from the effects and return to 'normal', or have I damaged myself permanently?

I know that's a fair few questions, but just one more - is there any way to find out how far up the IUI waiting list I am or is it just a case of waiting for the letter to plop on the mat?

Thanks in advance,

Chux x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

OI will give you one success rate and IUI a higher one, that is why the doc said to wait for IUI. They can put you on a higher dose of gonadotrophins in the IUI cycle and maximise your chances. Menopur my make a difference as the combination of FSH and LH can be helpful in poor response. You can't raise oestrodiol yourself and previous smoking can affect treatment but not if you have stopped a while ago, you will be clear by now.
Re: waiting list, they should be able to tell you where you are on a list, I don't know of any other way to find out.

Sarah


----------

